# Another new engine is born, and presenting a new instrument. WOW!



## germancomponist (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.samplemodeling.com/en/swam_mssaxs.php

Listen:

http://www.samplemodeling.com/en/products_mssaxs.php

I am very impressed!


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 16, 2011)

You should've put saxophone in the thread title to save me the heartbreak of clicking on this.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 16, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> You should've put saxophone in the thread title to save me the heartbreak of clicking on this.



Smile, I know that a sax is not the first instrument what the most people are after...., but, isn`t it great? 

This engine works very fine ( I have tested it as a beta-tester), and the sax* is* cool!


----------



## Lex (Dec 16, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> You should've put saxophone in the thread title to save me the heartbreak of clicking on this.



Thank you Choc0...otherwise I would have clicked too.

alex


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Tee hee... a saxophone... if we're lucky we might get viola jokes too!!!!!

I'm such a Kontakt nerd, but this makes total sense for sample modelling. Their approach is so different to regular sample libraries I can see why they'd want their own engine. Demo sounds great - wish 'em all the best.


----------



## trumpoz (Dec 16, 2011)

That sax demo sounds great. If they update their trumpet I may very well be interested in buying it.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 16, 2011)

germancomponist @ Fri Dec 16 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > You should've put saxophone in the thread title to save me the heartbreak of clicking on this.
> ...



Great compared to what? I've never heard a great saxophone and I've heard a lot of real ones.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 16, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> Great compared to what? I've never heard a great saxophone and I've heard a lot of real ones.



Opssss, I mean a great sounding saxxxxxxx...... 

Cool, in Germany there is a cool joke about a "great sax", but I think I am not able to translate it best, so I will not try it to do...... . o=<


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 16, 2011)

germancomponist @ Fri Dec 16 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, in Germany there is a cool joke about a "great sax", but I think I am not able to translate it best, so I will not try it to do...... . o=<



I think you should try. I don't believe you that there are jokes in Germany.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 16, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> I think you should try. I don't believe you that there are jokes in Germany.



Is not Germany for itself a joke for the americans? I mean, our government, Mrs. Merkel? Opssssss, out of topic..... .  o=<


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 16, 2011)

Without any joking: 

The new engine from Samplemodeling is absolutely stable. It works very fine. The coolest thing for me was that I felt that I was playing a Kontakt instrument. Very cool!


----------



## Ed (Dec 16, 2011)

Wish they would do a clarinet, something I would actually need! I guess if I ever need sax I know its there, but why not something more mainstream, ah well. I'd love a clarinet or flute or something that is this expressive and responsive.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 16, 2011)

Ed @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> Wish they would do a clarinet, something I would actually need! I guess if I ever need sax I know its there, but why not something more mainstream, ah well. I'd love a clarinet or flute or something that is this expressive and responsive.[/quote
> 
> I am sure in the near future they will do some pretty cool other instruments. A french horn, a solo violin and a solo viola ....., and more?!


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 16, 2011)

germancomponist @ Fri Dec 16 said:


> Is not Germany for itself a joke for the americans?



Touche.



germancomponist @ Fri Dec 16 said:


> I mean, our government, Mrs. Merkel? Opssssss, out of topic..... .  o=<



Not sure who Mrs. Merkel is. The name sounds like someone who used to hit her ceiling with a broom if I got up to take a dump at 3am.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 16, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> Not sure who Mrs. Merkel is. The name sounds like someone who used to hit her ceiling with a broom if I got up to take a dump at 3am.



Yes, this description is very accurate.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 16, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Fri Dec 16 said:


> Not sure who Mrs. Merkel is.



Might consider watching the world news once in awhile? 

Anyway, re. the sax, sounds very impressive and I look forward to hearing and seeing what they do with the other instruments they've released previously as well as some new ones perhaps.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 16, 2011)

Why make saxes? Soprano sax. Seriously. How about an oboe or clarinet or a cello?


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 16, 2011)

playz123 @ Fri Dec 16 said:


> choc0thrax @ Fri Dec 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure who Mrs. Merkel is.
> ...



No thanks! If I'm gonna have to sit through news I need explosions and dramatic music or Jane Velez-Mitchell drunkenly wielding a gavel. Thank god for HLN.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Dec 16, 2011)

Very impressive!


----------



## kdm (Dec 16, 2011)

germancomponist @ Fri Dec 16 said:


> Without any joking:
> 
> The new engine from Samplemodeling is absolutely stable. It works very fine. The coolest thing for me was that I felt that I was playing a Kontakt instrument. Very cool!



SampleModeling isn't new exactly - they've been developing modeled instruments for a few years I believe. The Trumpet and Trombone have been staples in my template for a while now. Much faster to work with than sample based libraries for me at least. 

Impressive that they could use Kontakt to create the modeling algorithms. They do require a lot of cpu power though. I'm sure they will do other instruments that can be modeled, but it's incredibly complex coding, and some instruments are too complex. I believe Horns and Tuba are in development now.


----------



## williemyers (Dec 16, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Fri Dec 16 said:


> Great compared to what? I've never heard a great saxophone and I've heard a lot of real ones.


so....there would be John Coltrane's music...and then there would be your..."music"....
end of discussion.;..


----------



## jleckie (Dec 16, 2011)

Youve never heard skid marks saxaphone?


----------



## Ben H (Dec 16, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## kdm (Dec 16, 2011)

Ben H @ Fri Dec 16 said:


> *kdm*,
> 
> The SWAM engine is new.
> http://www.samplemodeling.com/en/swam_mssaxs.php



It is, but for the Sax Brothers only. I use only the Trumpet and Trombone which are Kontakt-based, and hadn't read up on those instruments until now. SWARM is an alternate modeling system by another developer. 

They have been using the Kontakt engine for a while for the other instruments in the line. Apparently Horn and Tuba will be based in Kontakt as well, so it appears SWARM is an alternate/parallel system for certain instruments not suited for Kontakt, rather than a SampleModeling replacement.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Dec 16, 2011)

germancomponist @ Fri Dec 16 said:


> http://www.samplemodeling.com/en/swam_mssaxs.php
> 
> Listen:
> 
> ...



Wow , sounds very nice. And affordable as well.
Phrases should sound even better/more dynamic when played with a windcontroller.

Really nice.
I actually like the demo track by Stefano Lucato in the demo section , too.
Reminds me of some stuff from Bob James , from some time back ... .

Thanks for bringing this to attention , Günther.

Best
Gerd



_
By the way : 
Concerning the OFF-Topic thing ...

A woman as chancelor ; a male Secretary of State / foreign secretary / Vice Chancelor married to a man ; a finance minister sitting in a wheel chair ; ... : 
I honestly think this alone is quite remarkable ( in a positiv sense ) and somehow a certain part of John Stewarts Oscar monologue from some years back comes to my mind :_
http://youtu.be/eseTSTeF_jE?t=4m29s


----------



## Danny_Owen (Dec 17, 2011)

The Sax sounds great but I personally can't see myself using it that much. 

However.

Now that the new engine is finally finished hopefully the rate of finalising new Sample Modelling products will increase, so I'm very glad in that respect .


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 17, 2011)

The demos do sound nice, but are all mixed "in ya face", which is fine for lots of stuff. The test for me is if you can put that instrument on a virtual stage, next to other brass and WW's.


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 17, 2011)

I would like to hear it performing this

http://youtu.be/_7HnwsjM4Aw


----------



## shakuman (Dec 17, 2011)

germancomponist @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > You should've put saxophone in the thread title to save me the heartbreak of clicking on this.
> ...



Hello Mr.German C. as you are a beta-tester did you check engine option if there a is a microtuning which allow you to adjust for example E 0 to E -55 ? otherwise I will be upset cuz I am using the microtuning in most of my music..Kontakt has a microtuning and most of engines do as indep. Pro..Please let me know, otherwise I will stuck with kontakt..and wait for engine upcoming update o/~ 

Shakuman.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 17, 2011)

kdm @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> SampleModeling isn't new exactly - they've been developing modeled instruments for a few years I believe. The Trumpet and Trombone have been staples in my template for a while now. Much faster to work with than sample based libraries for me at least.


I agree. However, the main drawbacks with the samplemodeling approach are that the instruments are very CPU intensive, and you have to have decent playing chops to get good results. Either that, or spend 3 years tweaking each note. :lol: 

For people who can't really play, the huge, lethargic sample libraries are still the best bet, IMO.

D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 17, 2011)

Daryl @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> the instruments are very CPU intensive



That looks like it was one of the motivations to make their own player - apparently it's much less stress on the processor.


----------



## Ben H (Dec 17, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## shakuman (Dec 17, 2011)

Ben H @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> *shakuman*,
> No microtuning.



Thanks Ben :cry: I hope SampleModeling devlopers will add this option in upcoming update o=< 

Shakuman.


----------



## Jan16 (Dec 17, 2011)

All the effort and workmanship that has gone into this sax definitely shows.
Can't wait to see what they can do for strings and woodwinds.


----------



## Rob (Dec 17, 2011)

Excellent instrument... I find the demos by Jorg Pfeil particularly beautiful


----------



## kdm (Dec 17, 2011)

Daryl @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> I agree. However, the main drawbacks with the samplemodeling approach are that the instruments are very CPU intensive, and you have to have decent playing chops to get good results. Either that, or spend 3 years tweaking each note. :lol:
> 
> For people who can't really play, the huge, lethargic sample libraries are still the best bet, IMO.
> 
> D



True. But tweaking each note isn't going to cut it under deadlines either way. 
And there are limits to achievable realism over a broad spectrum of composing styles with sample-based libraries unless you have 5000 articulations. 



noiseboyuk said:


> That looks like it was one of the motivations to make their own player - apparently it's much less stress on the processor.



The MsSax page on SWAM on the SM site says it's very cpu intensive and the advantage is faster development for future instruments. I'll be interested to see what it brings in terms of performance and realism.

Fwiw, on an i7 in VEPro, I can run 4 SM trumpets, 4 SM trombones (actually more, but that's already beyond a typical section), along with traditional horns, tuba, and a few other sample-based libraries (choir, etc).

I'm hoping I can run SM Horns and Tuba on the same system in place of the sample-based horns, when they are released (i.e. full brass section).

To answer an earlier post - yes they work well in a virtual stage, but it requires a little mixing skill as they are bone-dry. And that's also an advantage, imho, as I prefer to mix my own instruments/stages without having to contend with baked-in ambience.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 17, 2011)

Well done BUT I am with many - who are they listening to for 'what we need and use'? I do bring in sax players every once in a while but EVERY day I use the following solo instruments:


French Oboe
Cello
Violin
Clarinet
Flute


Me thinks they did a sax cause they could - why else would a business walk away from, to me, what appears to be a much larger segment of the business?

Hearing this well done example actually frustrates me to want my list even more - using this technology.


----------



## kdm (Dec 17, 2011)

Modeling does have limitations. For those that remember Yamaha's VL1(?) modeling synth from the early 90s(?) it only did a few instruments well, for that time - sax and flute I believe were it's best attempts. How well SWAM or the Kontakt approach works depends on the instrument's complexities. Cello may or may not work, and then how to create a full section is in question (if compared to the traditional sampling approach and market - hence the beginnings with solo saxes and trumpets/bones.)


----------



## Stevie (Dec 17, 2011)

But this is NOT physical modeling, it's sample modeling. Complete different story.


----------



## kdm (Dec 17, 2011)

I think they are more similar than the name implies as the sample is used as a footprint for the modeling process. The rest is still "physical" modeling as it were.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 17, 2011)

So far as I know, there is a big different in between.... .


----------



## kdm (Dec 17, 2011)

And my only point in that example seems to be getting sidetracked - as I believe has been said on their forum, not all instruments work well for a given modeling technique - i.e. we may not see some previously suggested instruments, or maybe SM will surprise us. It is what it is like every other library. It's up to the composer or musician to decide if it works for you, and how to make the most of it.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 17, 2011)

I think it would be better to ask Giorgio about the modeling things.... . 

But, do you remember the Stradivari Violin and Gofriller chello? Giorgio was the man behind the technique, so I think in the nearly future we can all see new string instruments and brass instruments, as well as wood.... . 

Hopefully...


----------



## Stefano Lucato (Dec 17, 2011)

.
Hi All !

SWAM engine development will speed up the creation of new instruments that will join the current production of Kontakt-based instruments.
With the Soprano Sax has been completed the Sax family, but our intention is to accelerate the development and to produce the widest range possible of instruments. (Woodwinds, Strings, etc..)

About the Microtuning, it will be implemented within a few months on all instruments.

Thank you  

Best

Stefano Lucato

http://www.swamengine.com/
http://www.samplemodeling.com
.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I bought the Soprano Sax last night after hearing about it here and then checking out the demos. I could not stop playing it for over 2 hours! It's really really expressive and a ton of fun to play. It sounds great! I have the Yamaha VSL card in a Yamaha Motif in my studio and MR Sax Soprano is way... much better. It's as playable as the VSL Sax Card but it sounds very realistic at the same time... which is very cool.

I played it with a BC 3 breath controller as well as remapping the expression to a foot pedal. I also tried remapping aftertouch to the vibrato intensity and using the mod wheel instead of the breath controller for expression. Everything worked great at a 256K buffer setting in Logic Pro on a 3 year old MacBook Pro dual core duo. It felt very organic to play and not laggy at all.

Before starting my own studio I worked for Ensoniq, Korg and Roland as a full time clinician and product specialist and was a part of a number of sample based product releases during the 80's and 90's. I don't know these guys who made this product but I can tell you I'm really impressed with what they have done!

WOW!
Dave


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 17, 2011)

DocMidi657 @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> Before starting my own studio I worked for Ensoniq, Korg and Roland as a full time clinician and product specialist and was a part of a number of sample based product releases during the 80's and 90's. I don't know these guys who made this product but I can tell you I'm really impressed with what they have done!
> 
> WOW!
> Dave



Hi Dave, you are welcome! In these days I wrote so many patches for the old synthesizers. It was a so cool time!


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Dave, you are welcome! In these days I wrote so many patches for the old synthesizers. It was a so cool time![/quote]

Hi Gunther..Yes it was a very exciting time for keyboards! Nice to meet you!
Dave Zeltner


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 17, 2011)

The clarinet must be really hard to do-there's such obvious enthusiasm for a great one out there, and developers are eager to find unplumbed areas-still, there doesn't seem to be a definitive jazz/jazz-ish clarinet. The BBB one sounds ok.

I have all the SM stuff except the soprano, and I think it (the other stuff) is really excellent. It combines really well with CH2.


----------



## tripit (Dec 17, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Fri Dec 16 said:


> germancomponist @ Fri Dec 16 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 17 said:
> ...



Tenor in the right hands can be wonderful, but Kenny G single handily ruined soprano sax for eons to come. I don't think I'll ever be able to listen to soprano sax for the rest of my life without prejudice. I still have flashbacks of "the farside" interpretation of hell...


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2011)

Stefano Lucato @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> .
> 
> ... but our intention is to accelerate the development and to produce the widest range possible of instruments. (Woodwinds, Strings, etc..)



Great, Stefano! 

I'm looking forward.

Gunther


----------



## Chaim (Dec 18, 2011)

Stefano Lucato @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> .
> Hi All !
> 
> SWAM engine development will speed up the creation of new instruments that will join the current production of Kontakt-based instruments.
> ...



Please consider Clarinet next. (I guess after french horn and solo strings that are already on the way...)

Thanks so much for the hard work and for bringing us GREAT tools and instruments!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 18, 2011)

Sax is one of the hardest instruments to fake due to its rich harmonic content (always evolving) and mouth-based articulations. If they can do sax, they can do any other instrument (save the voice, bien sûr!).


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> Sax is one of the hardest instruments to fake due to its rich harmonic content (always evolving) and mouth-based articulations. If they can do sax, they can do any other instrument (save the voice, bien sûr!).



+1

I too think that to do a flute, fore example, is much easier. We will see..... .

And, with this technique, they can built new, never heared instruments too. Why not leave the real world and do new instruments what are not existing in the real world? 

It's exciting! o/~


----------



## Stefano Lucato (Dec 18, 2011)

Interesting ! :wink: 
The instruments to be developed are numerous, but when almost all will be developed it would be interesting to hear a flute that turns into a voice or a sound intermediate between violin and clarinet, I don't mean 2 sounds at the same time but a new single sound with both features...
In this case the technology is to the service of the creativity instead of the realism...  

Stefano Lucato


----------



## Ben H (Dec 18, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2011)

Stefano Lucato @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> Interesting ! :wink:
> The instruments to be developed are numerous, but when almost all will be developed it would be interesting to hear a flute that turns into a voice or a sound intermediate between violin and clarinet, I don't mean 2 sounds at the same time but a new single sound with both features...
> In this case the technology is to the service of the creativity instead of the realism...
> 
> Stefano Lucato



Being creative is always worth it!


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 18, 2011)

I have two words:

1. Clarinet
2. Clarinet


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Stephano and Gunther,

Can you guys tell me if the other saxes like the (tenor and Alto) as well as the Trumpet use the new player or the old one? (I'm on a Mac)

If not are you going to port them over later and would it be a free update to move over to it?

What are the benefits to the new player versus the old player?

Thinking about getting more of these instruments

Dave


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 18, 2011)

FWIW GEM did a fantastic Piano years ago with sample modelling which I believe is another great approach, but wasn' popular as sampling was. Back then sample lovers were still not quite as spoiled as now and there were way more hardware PCM users.
PianoTeq started off really mediocre, but have really come along way.'
THey can do sostenuto pedals and other various tricks sample developers have had years to do and either cannot, or they simply don't consider their users pro level performers and basically sequencer musicians.
I think they are on their way and will only get better in time.
Just think of how small of a footprint PinaoTeq takes, and the meger resources, and suddenly an engine like this makes sense, and it's even cheaper.
But using Kontakt and PLAY for certain chores, Modartt for others, and Sample Modelling is the way to go as certain strengths lie in each engine.
The Quad RAM CHannel X79's have seen a big jump in VSTi's via the sheer bandwidth, but whoever makes it to the laptop first for mobile recording and live performance is going to win.
Not everybody works out of their house, amd who knows maybe we'll start seeing a new crop of live performers.
Lord knows we need them. Im getting soft from having button pushers work opposite of me, and need my ass kicked again, 
Last time was when Monty Alexander sat in on my VGP2 Piano and kicked my ass..............I hate him, because he's so talented and such a nice guy..

Im for sample modelling and will be watching and listening...

Thanks


----------



## mk282 (Dec 19, 2011)

kdm @ 17.12.2011 said:


> Modeling does have limitations. For those that remember Yamaha's VL1(?) modeling synth from the early 90s(?) it only did a few instruments well, for that time - sax and flute I believe were it's best attempts.



You could model pretty much anything with a Yamaha VL-1 (it's a general-purpose physical model, not very simplified models as seen in Korg Z1, for example), there's over 3000 parameters per patch. And it is extremely convincing even today, but of course that it depends on the patch programming. I've heard stuff other than sax and flute that sounded awesome and yet unmatched by any sample libraries (ethnic winds, like shakuhachi, for example) They are very rare and expensive, though.


----------



## organix (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice new approach to sample modeled instruments and maybe with much more possibilities as with kontakt. 

As Sample Modeling released their also great Trumpet and Trombone I had the hope of some sample modeled orchestra instruments like strings, woodwinds and orchestral brasses. They did further developing on their engine with great results, but again with a big band based instrument. 

This does me bring to believe, that Sample Modeling will not release and symphonic instruments. Maybe their techniques do only work on such solo brass instruments like trumpet and sax.


----------



## Ben H (Dec 19, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Ed (Dec 19, 2011)

Please do a flute or clarinet or oboe next.


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 19, 2011)

chimuelo @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> Last time was when Monty Alexander sat in on my VGP2 Piano and kicked my ass..............I hate him, because he's so talented and such a nice guy..
> 
> Thanks


Now if his old band mates John Clayton and Jeff Hamilton were in as well, that would be some evening. :D


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 19, 2011)

Ben H @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> organix,
> 
> So I would not rule out the ability to apply their approach to other instruments.



+1

And for my part I write better no comment on this..... . o-[][]-o


----------



## Ben H (Dec 19, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 19, 2011)

.... and am sure, the first demos of the new french horn and tuba will shock the listeners, because they will sound so good!


----------



## Ben H (Dec 19, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 19, 2011)

germancomponist @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> .... and am sure, the first demos of the new french horn and tuba will shock the listeners, because they will sound so good!




Honestly - to date, I haven't been 'shocked' into purchasing. REALLY hoping that changes with the French Horn. Sincerely - I'd love to love this method of mocking up. I just haven't been blown away to date with either the instruments chosen or the 'final' result.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 19, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > .... and am sure, the first demos of the new french horn and tuba will shock the listeners, because they will sound so good!
> ...



It depends on context and what you're going for.

Here are two vocal songs I've produced recently. The first is on original of mine, a big band arrangement using a combination of Chris Hein 2 and SampleModeling:

http://www.ljnmusicandsound.com/2011/il ... ck-to-you/

The second is a bebop quintet styled Xmas song using only Sample Modeling:

http://www.ljnmusicandsound.com/2010/wi ... rland-2-2/

In neither case did I feel I had to bury the solo in the mix, or drown it in 'verb, and they both feel more or less authentic to me. YMMV, of course (and your opinion!)


----------



## Udo (Dec 19, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Tue Dec 20 said:


> Here are two vocal songs I've produced recently. The first is on original of mine, a big band arrangement using a combination of Chris Hein 2 and SampleModeling:
> 
> http://www.ljnmusicandsound.com/2011/il ... ck-to-you/


Is that you singing, Larry?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 19, 2011)

For sure 'context'. I actually wish I had more 'call' for Big Band - just don't. Btw - nice original and arrangements. :wink:


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 19, 2011)

Udo @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> NYC Composer @ Tue Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are two vocal songs I've produced recently. The first is on original of mine, a big band arrangement using a combination of Chris Hein 2 and SampleModeling:
> ...



nope, Udo. Old friend named Cary Hoffman. He's starring in a one-man off-Broadway show at the moment.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 19, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> For sure 'context'. I actually wish I had more 'call' for Big Band - just don't. Btw - nice original and arrangements. :wink:



Thanks, Rob. I have used the SM stuff in an orchestral context-it definitely takes more work, but because of the way they route expression, and because I like to try to play things 'live' using an expression pedal, I like the speed and the results I get.

The obvious challenge is placing the SM instruments in a proper space-something many people are better at than I am.


----------



## Stefano Lucato (Dec 20, 2011)

.
Great work Larry ! 
Very nice arrangement. 

Dave,


DocMidi657 @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> Can you guys tell me if the other saxes like the (tenor and Alto) as well as the Trumpet use the new player or the old one? (I'm on a Mac)
> If not are you going to port them over later and would it be a free update to move over to it?
> What are the benefits to the new player versus the old player?


We are still evaluating which are the instruments that can make the most advantage from SWAM engine. 
You can find some answers here :
http://www.samplemodeling.com/en/swam_mssaxs.php
I can only say: this technology gives its best results with the pitch continuous instruments. :wink: 

Best 

Stefano Lucato

http://www.swamengine.com
http://www.samplemodeling.com


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 20, 2011)

Stefano Lucato @ Tue Dec 20 said:


> .
> Great work Larry !
> Very nice arrangement.



Thanks, Stefano! You can reward me with a lovely clarinet.... :wink:


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree, great work and cool arrangement, Larry!


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 20, 2011)

germancomponist @ Tue Dec 20 said:


> Agree, great work and cool arrangement, Larry!



Thanks, Gunther!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 20, 2011)

Great stuff, Larry! Big audio fun. 

.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Jack!

Here's my question to all though (I didn't mean to move this thread into a "Larry flogging his work" thing! but hey, I'm happy to use y'all's ears :wink: )-

I feel like, especially in the accompaniment field, I've come pretty far in my goal, which is to write and produce "classic" sounding tracks for licensing. I have about ten of these and I'm constantly re-mixing and re-working the tracks. Using the SM stuff has helped a lot. I tend to think I still mix a bit too bright (please feel free to confirm or deny) but where I'm getting more comfortable is the area of not being afraid to expose an instrumental solo.
That's due to by trust in and working with the SM stuff.

In listening to the two tracks, if you'd be so kind to do so, do you agree that the solos don't sound synthy, or...?


----------



## Stefano Lucato (Apr 17, 2012)

Some customers asked how to get a more crystal clear sound on Soprano Sax.
Here's a comparison (small improvisation) between SaxS. equalized +7 dB on HiFreq (Hi Shelving 3000Hz) vs the flat version...

http://www.samplemodeling.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=616

Best
Stefano


----------



## stargazer (Apr 28, 2012)

Rob @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> Excellent instrument... I find the demos by Jorg Pfeil particularly beautiful


+1

Anybody knows what those strings are in "At Night with SWAM"?


----------



## zvenx (Apr 28, 2012)

The world of music doesn't only exist for scoring ....I think it sounds really good and for many it will find use.....
my one troubling concern so far is:

What about License Policy?

We provide two license keys. How to use them is a customer's choice. One can elect to install the instrument on two different systems, if both belong to him, and are not used simultaneously. Or, one can spare one license for future upgrades. Please note that operating system, or hard drive changes do not affect instrument activation. However, major hardware upgrades, or installation of the instrument on a new computer require a new activation. That's the main reason for providing two license keys. An additional, "rescue", license key may also be obtained upon request in exceptional cases, like hardware crashes. Sharing unused license keys is strictly forbidden. Please note that all license keys are personalized, and that your email address will be displayed on the instrument GUI.


Does that mean that if I buy a new computer, then a few years later another i won't be able to use this product?
rsp


----------



## P.T. (Apr 28, 2012)

Stefano Lucato @ Tue Apr 17 said:


> Some customers asked how to get a more crystal clear sound on Soprano Sax.
> Here's a comparison (small improvisation) between SaxS. equalized +7 dB on HiFreq (Hi Shelving 3000Hz) vs the flat version...
> 
> http://www.samplemodeling.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=616
> ...



They basically sound the same with the exception that the bright one has fizz added on top.
It doesn't really seem to bring out any actual instrument high frequencies.


----------



## Giorgio Tommasini (Apr 29, 2012)

> What about License Policy? Does that mean that if I buy a new computer, then a few years later another i won't be able to use this product?



Thanks zvenx for giving us the opportunity of clarifying this issue

*Online deactivation has been implemented, and is available since several months.*

http://www.samplemodeling.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=567 (http://www.samplemodeling.com/forum/vie ... ?f=2&amp;t=567)

We supply two license codes. We suggested the possibility to spare one of these licenses in case a major upgrade was needed before deinstallation/reinstallation was available. This is no longer necessary.

Moving to a new system does not require further licenses. After deactivation, the user will simply activate the same license key on the new computer.

We actually went beyond this, providing an additional license in case of hardware crash, which would otherwise prevent any deinstallation to be performed.

Our apologies for not updating our webpages. :oops: Thank you for reminding this.

Best,

Giorgio & Peter


----------



## Daryl (Apr 29, 2012)

zvenx @ Sat Apr 28 said:


> Does that mean that if I buy a new computer, then a few years later another i won't be able to use this product?
> rsp


I would imagine that you would just have to explain the situation, and then you would get another licence, much as it is with C/R copy protection with other products. I've had to explain myself to Spectrasonics and Sibelius in the past. It's never been a problem though.

D


----------



## zvenx (Apr 29, 2012)

Daryl @ Sun Apr 29 said:


> zvenx @ Sat Apr 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean that if I buy a new computer, then a few years later another i won't be able to use this product?
> ...



thanks,
understood now. And yes that makes perfect sense to me.
rsp


----------

